# Very light hedgehogs mum + baby. [pics]



## angelserz

Yesterday, while I was at my grandparents house about to leave for a party, these ran right out in front of me across the front garden. The baby one did get stuck though, it decided to wedge itself behind the pipe and couldn't get out. He was squeaking.. so my nan picked him up and put him back down somewhere safer! Apparently there is another baby one today... two babies and a mummy, awww. They're living in their garden! (He has a really nice garden btw) I've never seen hedgehogs so light in colour! 









The baby one ran off and got stuck So my nan rescued him 









The mummy one. 
















and again 









:flrt::flrt::flrt:
*NOTE: MY NAN ONLY PICKED HIM UP BECAUSE HE WAS STUCK! Soooo tame and adorable 
*

Aren't they gorgeous? My grandparents are very lucky. I wish they were living in my garden! lol. My nan told my granddad there's no way he can park his car in the drive while they're running about. He's not very impressed :lol2:


----------



## adamntitch

they are very light not albino but light ad email animal programs as am sure they would be interested as they are so light


----------



## angelserz

adamntitch said:


> they are very light not albino but light ad email animal programs as am sure they would be interested as they are so light


Are they like a mixed breed perhaps albino in them? 
They're so lovely lol :flirt:


----------



## angelserz

Anyone know what kind of hedgehogs these are? 
They're still living in the garden, the other baby one is a bit darker though!


----------



## Shell195

I think its a blonde hedgehog which is a dilute colour .Make sure your mum puts out dried cat food and water as hedgehogs are really struggling with all the dry weather we have had and we are getting many orphans into our care at the minute.
Ive put a link to this on a hog forum so others can see and hopefully comment


----------



## exoticsadmirer

it does have trademark red eyes of an albino in the pictures but i'm not smart so not going to guess.


----------



## angelserz

Shell195 said:


> I think its a blonde hedgehog which is a dilute colour .Make sure your mum puts out dried cat food and water as hedgehogs are really struggling with all the dry weather we have had and we are getting many orphans into our care at the minute.
> Ive put a link to this on a hog forum so others can see and hopefully comment


Thankyou! 

I will tell her to put dried cat food and water out! She did put milk out but I told her it was baddddd (which I think it is? I remember reading somewhere... I replaced it with water) Thanks for your advice and linking, they're so pretty!!


----------



## angelserz

exoticsadmirer said:


> it does have trademark red eyes of an albino in the pictures but i'm not smart so not going to guess.


That's what I thought. The red eyes are so bright, I wanted to keep them lmao, I'd never do that though of course, but they really are adorable little creatures.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

Wow... I've never seen a native hedgehog with pink eyes before. Very interesting!
Putting out food and water as Shell suggested is a very good idea. The fact that they are seen so frequently during the day is an indication that they may be struggling to find food and water. If you have any mealworms for your reptiles you could offer some gutloaded mealies in a dish for them as well, I expect that would go down rather well!


----------



## angelserz

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Wow... I've never seen a native hedgehog with pink eyes before. Very interesting!
> Putting out food and water as Shell suggested is a very good idea. The fact that they are seen so frequently during the day is an indication that they may be struggling to find food and water. If you have any mealworms for your reptiles you could offer some gutloaded mealies in a dish for them as well, I expect that would go down rather well!


Ohhh I do have meal worms 'Bill oldies dried meal worms' will these be okay? and should I soak them in water first or just put some in a dish how they are? I will give some to my grandparents and have told them to put out some water! I wondered why the hedgehogs were about during the day, I expect they like my grandads garden as he has a water feature and his garden is moist (as he's forever watering) and therefore are lots of worms!


----------



## Kiel

angelserz said:


> Are they like a mixed breed perhaps albino in them?


i'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe albino is a yes/no deal. you're either albino or not.


----------



## angelserz

Kiel said:


> i'm sure someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe albino is a yes/no deal. you're either albino or not.


Thanks! Either way they're gorgeous little creatures! Am well chuffed. Everyone I've shown pictures to have said that they have never seen a native hedgehog that colour before! :2thumb:


----------



## angelserz

Were found in North Essex BTW incase anyone was wondering the location lol.


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

angelserz said:


> Ohhh I do have meal worms 'Bill oldies dried meal worms' will these be okay? and should I soak them in water first or just put some in a dish how they are? I will give some to my grandparents and have told them to put out some water! I wondered why the hedgehogs were about during the day, I expect they like my grandads garden as he has a water feature and his garden is moist (as he's forever watering) and therefore are lots of worms!


It sounds like an ideal garden for hedgehogs.
So far as dried mealies go, I've never really used them before. I would imagine that they'd go rancid pretty quickly if soaked in water. So scattering a few dried ones in with the cat biscuits would probably be sufficient. They either will or won't go for them, but it'll give them the option.


----------



## Shell195

If these hogs are out during the day there is a problem such as shortage of food. Ask your relatives to keep a close eye on them in case of any problems


----------



## angelserz

Shell195 said:


> If these hogs are out during the day there is a problem such as shortage of food. Ask your relatives to keep a close eye on them in case of any problems


Shell, just advised them to leave out dried cat biscuits and meal worms (I gave them some) and water and to keep an eye on them. Also found somewhere that rescues wildlife if needs be but so far they seem to be okay. My nan saw them hanging about by teh water feature, plenty of water there, too :2thumb: They're not at all scared of humans, they're very friendly


----------



## Shell195

Hi Ive just had this message back from a knowledgable hedgehog rescuer

"okay, have spoken to someone and they are in the same agreement as me. They shouldn't be out and about, especially in the day!
I can have a look for local carers etc and get back to you?

Could you ask what time they were out aswell as there is always the possibility that mum could be blind and thats teaching them bad habits.
They do really need to be taken in and handed over to someone who deals with hedgehogs, as said i can find a local carer etc if need be "


What time during the day are these hedgehogs about?


----------



## angelserz

Shell195 said:


> Hi Ive just had this message back from a knowledgable hedgehog rescuer
> 
> "okay, have spoken to someone and they are in the same agreement as me. They shouldn't be out and about, especially in the day!
> I can have a look for local carers etc and get back to you?
> 
> Could you ask what time they were out aswell as there is always the possibility that mum could be blind and thats teaching them bad habits.
> They do really need to be taken in and handed over to someone who deals with hedgehogs, as said i can find a local carer etc if need be "
> 
> 
> What time during the day are these hedgehogs about?


It was about 7ish PM give or take 10 mins. 

My g/parents usually spot them first thing in the morning or early evening! I have found a local rescue centre (already preprepared for this lol) would it be worth giving them a call tomorrow?


----------



## Shell195

Yes ring them and tell them the full story including the colour and the coming out during daylight hours
Good luck


----------



## angelserz

Ok, thanks! I'll let you know how we get on. They haven't been seen since this morning, apparently they were in my nans garage! :-? :hmm: I think there best off with someone who knows more about them tbh. It would be such a shame if anything happened to them, I totally fell in love with them, lol.


----------



## Amyboo

where are you?


----------



## angelserz

Amyboo said:


> where are you?


The hedgehogs are near colchester North Essex (I live in clacton on sea) My g/parents are keeping an eye for them and if they spot them again they're going to put them in a storage box or box (Without the lid) and phone me so I can get them into a rescue place somewhere, is this the best thing to do? Advice please.... :whistling2:


----------



## Amyboo

There will be a few local carers and rescues near by, not sure which you have contacted, but here is one :-

Address and phone number

also check on the bhps site :-
British Hedgehog Preservation Society - Hedgehog Carers

Most carers and rescues will pick up from your house.

Yeah if they can get hold of them, a storage box should be fine, just use some wet cat food (nothing fish based), cat biscuits and water. Obviously they wont be able to stay in there for too long though


----------



## angelserz

Amyboo said:


> There will be a few local carers and rescues near by, not sure which you have contacted, but here is one :-
> 
> Address and phone number
> 
> also check on the bhps site :-
> British Hedgehog Preservation Society - Hedgehog Carers
> 
> Most carers and rescues will pick up from your house.
> 
> Yeah if they can get hold of them, a storage box should be fine, just use some wet cat food (nothing fish based), cat biscuits and water. Obviously they wont be able to stay in there for too long though


That's the one I tried to phone but no answer so I've left a message  At the most they'll be in there over night. What should they use for a substrate? Grass? Sol? newspaper? fabric? Or just leave it bare?
Thankyou for your help!!!


----------



## Amyboo

I would use newspaper, with a bit of hay and straw for them to snuggle up in to  Should be fine with that  Good luck! They truly are gorgeous! Lanchasire hedgehog trust has an albino wild hog, shes lovely  Welcome to Lancashire Hedgehog Care Trust


----------



## angelserz

Amyboo said:


> I would use newspaper, with a bit of hay and straw for them to snuggle up in to  Should be fine with that  Good luck! They truly are gorgeous! Lanchasire hedgehog trust has an albino wild hog, shes lovely  Welcome to Lancashire Hedgehog Care Trust


Thankyou  I hope they can catch them. I wish I lived closer lol I'd go find them myself lol


----------



## Amyboo

might be worth putting a post on this forum 
The Hedgehog Forums - Index
a lot of carers use it, so you might find someone who is nearer


----------



## angelserz

Amyboo said:


> I would use newspaper, with a bit of hay and straw for them to snuggle up in to  Should be fine with that  Good luck! They truly are gorgeous! Lanchasire hedgehog trust has an albino wild hog, shes lovely  Welcome to Lancashire Hedgehog Care Trust


On that link they look like the blonde albino that was rescued. Awww, aren't they beautiful. Am truly fascinated lol.


----------



## angelserz

Amyboo said:


> might be worth putting a post on this forum
> The Hedgehog Forums - Index
> a lot of carers use it, so you might find someone who is nearer


Thankyou :: When they've been caught I will put a post on the forum :2thumb:


----------



## angelserz

No signs of hedgehogs at all today  haven't been spotted since yesterday morning.  I hope they're okay!!! My g/parents are still elaving food and water out for them and keeping a close eye out!


----------



## exoticsadmirer

whay are you planning on catching them anyway by the looks it they're a fat and happy family?


----------



## angelserz

exoticsadmirer said:


> whay are you planning on catching them anyway by the looks it they're a fat and happy family?


because reading some other peoples inputs on this post, they shouldn't be out during the day apparently it's a bad sign.  And someone said the mother could be blind and teaching babies bad habits. But hopefully they're okay now!! As they haven't been spotted during the day today! So *fingers crossed* all is well...


----------



## angelserz

and yes they were quite chunky - gotta be a good sign!! :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSteno

angelserz said:


> because reading some other peoples inputs on this post, they shouldn't be out during the day apparently it's a bad sign.  And someone said the mother could be blind and teaching babies bad habits. But hopefully they're okay now!! As they haven't been spotted during the day today! So *fingers crossed* all is well...


In all honesty I wouldn't interfere unless it looks like they are definately in trouble and unwell, they could have simply been disturbed from where they were sleeping and had to move to a new site. As long as they aren't looking lethargic and underweight I wouldn't be concerned, especially if they haven't been seen during the day recently.


----------



## angelserz

SilverSteno said:


> In all honesty I wouldn't interfere unless it looks like they are definately in trouble and unwell, they could have simply been disturbed from where they were sleeping and had to move to a new site. As long as they aren't looking lethargic and underweight I wouldn't be concerned, especially if they haven't been seen during the day recently.


Well the weather here today is cooler and raining, still no sightings so I think they may have found somewhere to settle down  Gotta be a god sign. Bless 'em :2thumb:


----------



## panther_87k

exoticsadmirer said:


> whay are you planning on catching them anyway by the looks it they're a fat and happy family?


they may look fat and happy but hedgehogs out during the day 99% of the time have something wrong with them- not all problems can be seen on the surface.

Also as they look to be "blonde" hedgehogs, they will not survive hibernation, even St tiggywinkles will not release blonde or albino hogs into the wild as they just dont survive


----------



## SilverSteno

panther_87k said:


> they may look fat and happy but hedgehogs out during the day 99% of the time have something wrong with them- not all problems can be seen on the surface.
> 
> Also as they look to be "blonde" hedgehogs, they will not survive hibernation, even St tiggywinkles will not release blonde or albino hogs into the wild as they just dont survive


Then how come adult blonde/albino hedgehogs are found? They can't all have been raised in captivity and released in the spring...MANY hedgehogs fail to make it through hibernation, it is a part of nature, we can't rescue them all just in case they don't make it.

They are wild animals, they aren't in trouble at the moment and should be left to remain wild unless there is a genuine reason to interfere.


----------



## panther_87k

Hedgehogs are nocturnal so if out in the day, esp with young, then there is a 99% chance that SOMETHING is wrong. 

I shall change what i said before, they are extremely unlikely to survive hibernation, and as they have the added problem of being out during the day then its best to take them into a rescue centre. If the rescue centre then thinks they should be released then fine- but a specialist centre is going to make the correct decision whereas you/I/the OP may not.

Would you take a pet into the vets if it was displaying unusual behaviour, behaviour the opposite to what it should be displaying? YES, so why should it be different for wildlife?


----------



## Hedgehog Rescue

I saw this thread whilst browsing and thought I'd better come and clarify a few things.

As I understand it these hogs are in North Essex. There is a population of Albinos in that area and the more they are allowed to interbreed the bigger the problem will get. I had one of them here for 6 months, he now lives at Tiggywinkles.

Albinos have a number of problems that make it wise to remove them from the general population. They have extremely poor eyesight even compared to normal hogs. They cannot see in very dark conditions, mine used to walk into things, and they find bright light painful.

They have considerable problems regulating their body temperature. I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if these were out in the day as they were suffering from the heat. 

Tiggywinkles do not allow them to hibernate for the same reason, they can't control temperature properly and unless they happen to have a nest in a very sheltered position that never gets down to freezing they are likely to die.

The Essex population seems to have started from one pair. The hoglets were being allowed to stay wild. The parents are both doing well but they have the right conditions to do well. Nobody has done any study to see whether the attrition rates for the hoglets is high. I suspect it is.

The other problem for these guys is they stick out like a sore thumb. They are ripe for predation by cats, dogs, foxes, badgers and thugs.

Personally I would grab them and get them to a rescue.


----------



## angelserz

Hedgehog Rescue said:


> I saw this thread whilst browsing and thought I'd better come and clarify a few things.
> 
> As I understand it these hogs are in North Essex. There is a population of Albinos in that area and the more they are allowed to interbreed the bigger the problem will get. I had one of them here for 6 months, he now lives at Tiggywinkles.
> 
> Albinos have a number of problems that make it wise to remove them from the general population. They have extremely poor eyesight even compared to normal hogs. They cannot see in very dark conditions, mine used to walk into things, and they find bright light painful.
> 
> They have considerable problems regulating their body temperature. I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if these were out in the day as they were suffering from the heat.
> 
> Tiggywinkles do not allow them to hibernate for the same reason, they can't control temperature properly and unless they happen to have a nest in a very sheltered position that never gets down to freezing they are likely to die.
> 
> The Essex population seems to have started from one pair. The hoglets were being allowed to stay wild. The parents are both doing well but they have the right conditions to do well. Nobody has done any study to see whether the attrition rates for the hoglets is high. I suspect it is.
> 
> The other problem for these guys is they stick out like a sore thumb. They are ripe for predation by cats, dogs, foxes, badgers and thugs.
> 
> Personally I would grab them and get them to a rescue.


They haven't been spotted since so am hoping that they are okay! Am worried about them, I seriously fell in love with them. Still leaving water and food out for them. :whistling2:


----------



## angelserz

Hedgehog Rescue said:


> I saw this thread whilst browsing and thought I'd better come and clarify a few things.
> 
> As I understand it these hogs are in North Essex. There is a population of Albinos in that area and the more they are allowed to interbreed the bigger the problem will get. I had one of them here for 6 months, he now lives at Tiggywinkles.
> 
> Albinos have a number of problems that make it wise to remove them from the general population. They have extremely poor eyesight even compared to normal hogs. They cannot see in very dark conditions, mine used to walk into things, and they find bright light painful.
> 
> They have considerable problems regulating their body temperature. I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if these were out in the day as they were suffering from the heat.
> 
> Tiggywinkles do not allow them to hibernate for the same reason, they can't control temperature properly and unless they happen to have a nest in a very sheltered position that never gets down to freezing they are likely to die.
> 
> The Essex population seems to have started from one pair. The hoglets were being allowed to stay wild. The parents are both doing well but they have the right conditions to do well. Nobody has done any study to see whether the attrition rates for the hoglets is high. I suspect it is.
> 
> The other problem for these guys is they stick out like a sore thumb. They are ripe for predation by cats, dogs, foxes, badgers and thugs.
> 
> Personally I would grab them and get them to a rescue.


And yes the baby one was walking into things, hence how it got stuck behind a pipe! I also read they don't control there temperature very well, which is likely why they were out during the day, suffering from the heat. It was a very hot day! I agree, I think they are better off in a rescue centre and if they're spotted again we have everything prepared and a rescue centre nearby :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgehog Rescue

Fantastic. Hopefully your rescue have some experience with Albinos and know what to do with them.

There was a blonde found last year, very rare, and FlyBe took it free of charge to Alderney where they have a large population of them and no predators. Much warmer down there too so no hibernation issues.

Well done for looking out for them. :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSteno

panther_87k said:


> Would you take a pet into the vets if it was displaying unusual behaviour, behaviour the opposite to what it should be displaying? YES, so why should it be different for wildlife?


Because wildlife is wild and I prefer to let nature run it's course rather than jumping in to save every wild animal that may or may not be in trouble? If a wild animal is going to become dinner for something else then so be it, that's nature for you.


----------



## animal addict

^^^ thats all well and good but our native hedgehogs numbers are rapidly dwindling for various reasons and in a short time in the future they are going to become endangered if it carries on so if there is a chance to help them to help conserve the species then I think its more than a worthwhile cause as it would be very sad to lose part of our wildlife for good.


----------



## Twiglet

Aw, blondies! I saw blond hedgehogs in alderney when I went as a kid! 
They're common there but I didnt know we had them on the mainland. 

Kat


----------



## SilverSteno

animal addict said:


> ^^^ thats all well and good but our native hedgehogs numbers are rapidly dwindling for various reasons and in a short time in the future they are going to become endangered if it carries on so if there is a chance to help them to help conserve the species then I think its more than a worthwhile cause as it would be very sad to lose part of our wildlife for good.


Rescuing individuals, especially ones that sound as if they would end up living in captivity anyway, isn't helping to conserve the species. You could rescue all the hedgehogs in the UK at the moment and that won't help conserve the species. To prevent hedgehogs declining takes a lot more than simply rescuing sick hedgehogs, which will make little difference to the population as a whole. The reasons behind the decline need to be discovered and where possible changes made to reverse what is happening. There are any number of reasons that could be causing the decline from people paving over gardens, to use of pesticides in gardens and on farmland, councils obsessions with tidying up woodland and hedgerows, loss of hibernation sites, drier summers making invertebrates harder to find...Until the problems behind the decline are solved then all the rescuing in the world won't save hedgehogs from declining further still.


----------



## animal addict

but doing what you can by releasing them into safer sites and providing food and water and keeping an eye for them when they do need a hand will help them. Lots of wildie carers nurse sick and injured back to health to have them return to eat in their garden and also will mate or picking up orphaned babies or the like and making sure they survive to go back into the wild is helping the population - granted more needs to be done but you can only do your best with what you are given


----------



## SilverSteno

animal addict said:


> but doing what you can by releasing them into safer sites and providing food and water and keeping an eye for them when they do need a hand will help them. Lots of wildie carers nurse sick and injured back to health to have them return to eat in their garden and also will mate or picking up orphaned babies or the like and making sure they survive to go back into the wild is helping the population - granted more needs to be done but you can only do your best with what you are given


It helps individuals, not the species as a whole and in the long run will make not a bit of difference unless underlying problems are dealt with, same as for the rest of the species declining in the UK - most of which aren't rescued on the same scale as hedgehogs are. Only in extreme cases with very, very low populations does saving every individual possible really make a difference to the population as a whole.


----------



## Woodsman

SilverSteno said:


> It helps individuals, not the species as a whole and in the long run will make not a bit of difference unless underlying problems are dealt with, same as for the rest of the species declining in the UK - most of which aren't rescued on the same scale as hedgehogs are. Only in extreme cases with very, very low populations does saving every individual possible really make a difference to the population as a whole.


 I second this! obviously written by someone with conservation experience:2thumb:


----------



## Tao

What opinionated rubbish. The species is made up of individuals. If an individual is helped and then released then this individual may go and have life of breeding that it would never of had. This in turn will help the species. It wont solve all the problems hogs face but it is a start to help the species. Leaving it to die does not help the species as a whole or individuals.


----------



## panther_87k

Tao said:


> What opinionated rubbish. The species is made up of individuals. If an individual is helped and then released then this individual may go and have life of breeding that it would never of had. This in turn will help the species. It wont solve all the problems hogs face but it is a start to help the species. Leaving it to die does not help the species as a whole or individuals.


:2thumb: well said! 

I cant understand someone who would leave an animal that obviously has a problem to possibly die when intervention could see it live a full life, in a semi-controlled environment, possibly continuing to mate, and those hoglets that turn out as "normal" colours could then be released into the wild, thus slowly helping the species! The underlying problems that are causing the dwindling numbers are being looked into but as with the conservation of any animal, its not something that can be sorted out in a matter of days, it takes years of researching/recording sightings/recording problems found on the rescued etc etc before the correct action can be taken. So saving the few for now is all we can do AND it is helping- its helping the species survive that little bit longer so more data etc can be gathered. 

Did you know that our native hedgehogs could become extinct within 15 years?!

The rescues that take in sick/injured/deformed/orphaned hedgehogs release the majority of what comes in back into the wild- how can this be anything other than helping the species


----------



## Hedgehog Rescue

There are studies going on into the decline. The PTES and Hugh Warwick are working together to formulate a meaningful plan. In the meantime we rescue and rehabilitate what we can. Hedgehogs are a protected species and leaving one to die when it could be helped comes under the abandonment of animals act.

Rescue centres are a useful source of knowledge as to what is happening to these creatures and that information feeds into the studies as to what is going wrong.

In almost every instance when a hog arrives on my doorstep needing help the cause is down to us and our activities. It is therefore down to us to help rectify our screw ups.

We release 95% of our patients back into the wild. Those that can't be released get to live out their lives in as natural a way as possible in large secure gardens with food and water on tap. Seems a small price to pay for the damage that we, as the supposedly superior species, do to everything else.


----------



## Woodsman

Tao said:


> What opinionated rubbish. The species is made up of individuals. If an individual is helped and then released then this individual may go and have life of breeding that it would never of had. This in turn will help the species. It wont solve all the problems hogs face but it is a start to help the species. Leaving it to die does not help the species as a whole or individuals.


 Persons wishing to help a species should volunteer their help to one of the many conservation charities,e.g local wildlife trust,RSPB etc.
Rescuing individuals,whilst being commendable does not help the species as a whole.This is not rubbish it is a basic fact of conservation.


----------



## SilverSteno

Hedgehog Rescue said:


> There are studies going on into the decline. The PTES and Hugh Warwick are working together to formulate a meaningful plan. In the meantime we rescue and rehabilitate what we can. Hedgehogs are a protected species and leaving one to die when it could be helped comes under the abandonment of animals act.
> 
> Rescue centres are a useful source of knowledge as to what is happening to these creatures and that information feeds into the studies as to what is going wrong.
> 
> In almost every instance when a hog arrives on my doorstep needing help the cause is down to us and our activities. It is therefore down to us to help rectify our screw ups.
> 
> We release 95% of our patients back into the wild. Those that can't be released get to live out their lives in as natural a way as possible in large secure gardens with food and water on tap. Seems a small price to pay for the damage that we, as the supposedly superior species, do to everything else.


The Abandonment of Animals Act was replaced by the Animal Health and Welfare Act which is for domesticated, not wild species. People are not obliged to interfere when it comes to wild species. 

I understand that most rescues are the result of people (directly or indirectly), I believe I did say earlier that I don't object when something is rescued as a result of human activity, but I don't believe rescuing will reverse any declines in the long run and in the long term. I don't object to people chosing to rescue a wild animal in the right circumstances but I don't agree that there are any conservation benefits to doing so.


----------



## Shell195

Woodsman said:


> *Persons wishing to help a species should volunteer their help to one of the many conservation charities,e.g local wildlife trust,RSPB etc.*
> *Rescuing individuals,whilst* being commendable does not help the species as a whole.This is not rubbish it is a basic fact of conservation.


 
You mean like this one:whistling2:
British Hedgehog Preservation Society BHPS

Most hedgehog rescuers are members of this


----------



## carlo69

*hi*



adamntitch said:


> they are very light not albino but light ad email animal programs as am sure they would be interested as they are so light


They are def some form of albinism as they have red eyes ,cool like them a lot:2thumb:


----------

